
How 7 Famous Movie Special Effects Sequences Were Created - shawndumas
http://m.mentalfloss.com/article.php?id=86079
======
indonesia
I like to read sometimes stuff that I wouldn't imagine myself reading, in
order to "get out of the box". This was one of my choices and I had a lot more
fun than I expected, while also learning a few things.

